# How can I use my Pentax ME super?



## fabiliux (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have this old Pentax ME super that my dad bought a loong time ago.

It hasn't been used in a long time. And I'm wondering, as a beginner, how I can use this camera, how to digitalise the photos and so on.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## dots (Oct 26, 2011)

Get some fresh batteries for the lightmeter. Buy some film...eg Fuji Superia 400. Make photos. Go to a 1 hour processing lab. Ask for negatives to be developed, uncorrected hi-res scans of those, put onto CD/DVD. Upload to the web or get prints made.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 26, 2011)

Step one -> read Pentax ME Super instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals

Step two ... take some pictures and get them developed.

Step three ... repeat step two until you are satisfied.

Step four ... buy a scanner.


----------



## jeroen (Oct 28, 2011)

Best advise has allready been given  

Good idea to use that old Pentax. The Pentax ME is a great camera and you'll have lot's of fun with it.


----------



## dots (Oct 28, 2011)

Such a good size and feel_ . Cool camera_


----------



## jimpurcell (Jan 7, 2012)

You learn that camera, and you will be able to use any camera.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 12, 2013)

Epson makes a nice, inexpensive scanner that has 35mm negative carriers.   You can do better with a top-end scanner, but you probably won't notice the difference unless you make really big enlargements, and we're talking about a *lot* more money for those top-quality scanners.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 15, 2013)

I have 3 ME Supers so I am familiar with the camera. Like said get a set of new batteries, set the lens aperture at f8 or f5.6 for normal use and shoot away.  Do put the shutter dial on auto.   With 400 film you may need f11. The shutter speed is set automatically. Once you get the hang of getting all of the pictures the way you want then you can start playing around and seeing what else you want to do. Extra lenses in the K mount are very inexpensive and very plentiful.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 29, 2013)

If you can  pick  up a Pentax flash likethe little AF160 it will automatically set the shutter speed to  the 125 speed for the correct sync speed.  You just set the proper  f  stop and the flash will cut the light off  at the proper time for correct exposure.   That flash sells for under $10.00 on E-Bay.  It may take a little to getit shipped to  Bergen.  If you want one for shipping only I  have one.  Send me a private message.  This is a small flash but very usable inside a home.  For sport use in a gymnasium it is not  the one.


----------

